# Hot plate in an offset smoker



## Tinbeers (Dec 27, 2019)

I have an old offset brinkman smoker, one of the old heavy ones before they went to thin metal. I was wondering if a hot plate would get hot enough to do salmon or would I be better off getting a little or big chief smoker. Maybe get a big enough hot plate to cook with too. Smoke for a couple hours and then turn it up and cook?


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 27, 2019)

Around 10 years ago I modified a little chief smoker with a hot plate that had been around since the 80's. When it died I went out and bought a new hot plate only to discover that the modern day hot plates have something built in that causes them to shut down when they get too hot. It would shut off after about 10 minutes of smoking. I'm sure this safety feature can be defeated but I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Tinbeers (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.  My mother had an old two burner one that stayed on all the time. That is the only one I ever used.


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 28, 2019)

The old ones are great. Give it a try, without any meat in your smoker, and see how it does.


----------



## Tinbeers (Dec 28, 2019)

If I can find it I will.


----------

